

Show HN: Fast gif capturing + 1-click upload (Mac App) - coryl
http://www.gifgrabber.com/

======
coryl
Project description: We wanted to solve the problem of capturing gifs quickly
and easily. Existing solutions were complicated and yucky: you need the video
source file, photoshop, or some specialized software, or a limited Youtube-to-
gif service like Gifsoup.com. You ran into codec issues, it took a while, you
needed lots of experience, etc.

We made it easier by giving the user a floating capture window which
essentially grabs frames from whatever's underneath. It basically takes
screenshots. Naturally, everyone wants to share the gif they created, so we
threw in a 1-click process to upload that gif to our server.

